# 12th International Slipper Orchid Symposium - Altamonte Springs, FL



## Scott Ware (Aug 28, 2009)

The 12th International Slipper Orchid Symposium will once again be held at the Clarion Inn & Conference Center (formerly the Holiday Inn) November 7, 2009 in Altamonte Springs, FL just outside Orlando. Those who have attended in the past already know what great fun this event is. For those who have never attended, I hope you will consider making this your first year. Most people enjoy this even so much they look forward to it each year. 

This year's speakers are


Theresa Hill of Hillsview Orchids
Harold Koopowitz, Ph.D
Sam Tsui of Orchid Inn
Vendors will set up sales tables around the conference area and offer a variety of very special plants before and in between three excellent speaker presentations during the day. Immediately following the presentations an expert panel will convene a roundtable discussion. Then in the evening a very entertaining auction and delicious BBQ take place at Krull-Smith to provide a wonderful environment and opportunity to get to know each other and acquire some very nice plants at the auction. For those who still haven’t had enough after the auction, there is still another chance to max out your growing area with an open house and tour of Frank Smith’s private orchid collection at Krull-Smith on Sunday morning.

Please visit the official website to learn all the details:

12th International Slipper Orchid Symposium Official Website

Ross contributed some of his photos from last year's event, and if anyone else has any photos from previous symposiums they would like to share, please let me know and we’ll get them up on the site for all to see.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 28, 2009)

I've already booked my flight and can't wait to go. It's a must event for slipper lovers. It is my understanding that Hadley Cash of Marriott Orchids although not speaking this year will be there as a vendor.

I'd also like to thank Scott for putting together the new website and getting it up and running. Thanks my friend.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 28, 2009)

I wish I can go! I got school!!!:sob::sob::sob:


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2009)

Didn't you say the same thing last year!? oke:


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, that is exactly what he said last year. I'm going to have Theresa call his teacher.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 28, 2009)

Julie and I booked our flight last night. Last year was our first year. The speakers were excellent, the barbecue and auction was a great place to talk informally with all sorts of wonderful people, and Frank is a gracious and generous host. Air rates to Orlando always seem to be pretty reasonable at this time of year, and the weather is just perfect.


----------



## rob (Aug 28, 2009)

I know I am not one of the best behaved Slipper talkers so take this as you will, but this has been one of my most anticipated orchid events for the last 8 or so years and I recommend it highly. I look forward to seeing you all there.
Rob


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 28, 2009)

Scott Ware said:


> Yes, that is exactly what he said last year. I'm going to have Theresa call his teacher.



This is my last year. I just need to hold on. Next year definitely!:arrr:

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 29, 2009)

very nice site set-up!!!! Bravo Scott!!! Too bad about the distance from Lux. for an unplanned W-E trip!!  Jean


----------



## Wendy (Aug 29, 2009)

I suppose I should work on getting my passport so I can go to these events. Sounds like a good learning experience.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm going.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 29, 2009)

Wendy said:


> I suppose I should work on getting my passport so I can go to these events. Sounds like a good learning experience.



It would be great to meet you in person, Wendy!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ive been looking at flights...It's just all the other costs. Got school too...but only one class on Friday! We'll see, I haven't ruled it out yet.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2009)

What torture to scrape together travel expenses & then not have any spending money with those vendors! :sob:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 29, 2009)

I just called to book the hotel. Seems, though weren't familular with the Slipper discount but only paid ten cents more using a AAA discount. See you all there.


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 29, 2009)

So sorry that happened, Bob. I'll get it sorted out on Monday. The hotel event coordinator assured me that the reservations folks would be prepared so it is likely just a communications glitch.


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 29, 2009)

I would like to go since it's been quite a number of years since I have gone to an "orchid event" other than shows. Since $ is a real problem right now , if I could make it work I would most likely book a nearby less expensive hotel. Renting a car would not be an option. For the Krull-Smith events, do people carpool/rideshare?

Susan


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 29, 2009)

I still don't really know what I would need to do for CITES to bring back plants to Canada; I keep wondering if I could stand to go to the symposium and not buy plants... 

Is Orlando the closest hub to fly into?


----------



## Jim Toomey (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep, Orlando International Airport is the closest.
It is a straight shot up 436 to the hotel.


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 29, 2009)

luvsorchids said:


> I would like to go since it's been quite a number of years since I have gone to an "orchid event" other than shows. Since $ is a real problem right now , if I could make it work I would most likely book a nearby less expensive hotel. Renting a car would not be an option. For the Krull-Smith events, do people carpool/rideshare?
> 
> Susan



Susan, I hope you can make it. Those Alaska nonstops from Seattle to Orlando sure make the flying part easy. I'm not sure what might be in the area that is much less expensive than the Clarion at $69/night. These are large rooms that, according to their event coordinator, comfortably sleep four people so if you have the opportunity to double up with someone it's a pretty good value.

Almost everyone carpools to the BBQ - it's more fun and it's a heck of a lot easier. People also carpooled for the Sunday nursery tour but not quite as many because some just make it a stop on their way out of town to go home, so they would not be returning to the hotel.





Yoyo_Jo said:


> I still don't really know what I would need to do for CITES to bring back plants to Canada; I keep wondering if I could stand to go to the symposium and not buy plants...
> 
> Is Orlando the closest hub to fly into?



Every year there are several people who have Krull-Smith ship their plants to them. Krull-Smith has done this in previous years for essentially the cost of shipping and for those outside the U.S., the cost of the phyto and CITES certificates.

Orlando is the closest airport for most people, but if your city is served by Allegiant Air, you can fly into Sanford airport which is quite a bit closer.


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 29, 2009)

> I'm not sure what might be in the area that is much less expensive than the Clarion at $69/night. These are large rooms that, according to their event coordinator, comfortably sleep four people so if you have the opportunity to double up with someone it's a pretty good value.



There's a Quality Inn about a block away that is half the price of the Clarion, but if someone wants to share a room that would be fine with me too.

Susan


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 30, 2009)

Scott Ware said:


> Every year there are several people who have Krull-Smith ship their plants to them. Krull-Smith has done this in previous years for essentially the cost of shipping and for those outside the U.S., the cost of the phyto and CITES certificates.



:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

Off to check airline schedules...:clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm booked. Look out Florida!


----------



## Pete (Aug 31, 2009)

i have been wanting to go for years but just havent been able to make it happen... and I have school now again this year also... but i guess since im studying paphs my teachers will understand!??!


----------



## Scott Ware (Sep 1, 2009)

Pete - not only should they understand, they should give you extra credit!


----------



## rob (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I just bought my airline tickets for me and my better half. See you all there. I will post a pic of the awesome Paph Paul Parks I got from June Hill and a Paph charlesworthii alba that I got from Sam Tsui from past meetings in the next few days. Always choice plants available at this gathering. NYEric, my Paph Crystelle has not bloomed yet but when it is in bud, which should be soon,oke: we can talk about a possible sale.
Rob


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2009)

Doh!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 4, 2009)

Five short weeks away!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2009)

luvsorchids said:


> There's a Quality Inn about a block away that is half the price of the Clarion, but if someone wants to share a room that would be fine with me too.
> Susan


Really!? :evil:


----------



## rob (Oct 17, 2009)

FYI,
We Just booked at the Hampton across the street, a suite for $60, and l have stayed there before and it is a better room than the Clarion.
Rob


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 18, 2009)

Are you talking about the one on 151 North Douglas Ave (The Hampton Inn)?


----------



## rob (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Bob,
Yes it is right across the street and a 100 yds further down the side st. I stayed there last Jan. while touring nurseries and it is just as nice and without the nightclub crowd. Plus it is $25 a night cheaper.
Rob


----------



## Rod (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll be there. I am driving the Prius instead of the Van - that way I won't buy too much!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Rob. I just booked the Hampton Inn myself. Will be sharing a room with Hadley.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow Bob!! Neat way to get to Hadley's secret plant stash!!! oke:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 21, 2009)

Eric, I don't need any special plants. I already pre-ordered from 3 of the vendors. Actually, I pre-ordered a division of one of Hadleys plants. That is how all this sharing a room came about.


----------



## British Bulldog (Oct 22, 2009)

*Meeting*



JeanLux said:


> very nice site set-up!!!! Bravo Scott!!! Too bad about the distance from Lux. for an unplanned W-E trip!!  Jean



Hey Jean
How about coming to England in January to the BPS.
Just as much fun as Florida (remember I should know.........I started it!!)
Paul


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 23, 2009)

British Bulldog said:


> Hey Jean
> How about coming to England in January to the BPS.
> Just as much fun as Florida (remember I should know.........I started it!!)
> Paul



Are there already any details? I couldn't find anything on the BPS web-site! Jean


----------



## rob (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Paul,
Can't you buy a passport on the black market under an assumed name and join us in Fla. to check on your creation? Please tell Mary that Leslie and I send our best.
Rob
Glendale Botanicals


----------



## Paph Wrangler (Oct 25, 2009)

My wife just surprised me with an early x-mas present of a trip to the symposium!!! :clap: I'll be renting a car, and so can help ferry people to the events at Krull Smith. I'm lookiing forward to meeting some of the folks herein person......and drooling all over the paphs of course 

Dave


----------



## British Bulldog (Oct 25, 2009)

*Forum's*

Hi Jean and Rob,
Jean I will send you all info if you are willing to send me your email address to the Ratcliffe site. Its the weekend of 23rd and 24th Jan 2010 in Solihull which is in the middle of UK. The Birmingham International airport is only 5 miles down the road.
Rob...........not sure that "Black" Market is politically correct these days!!!!!!!!!
I always said that if when were in Florida if I had grown a moustache and changed my name to Gonzales all would be well( apologies to our Mexican friends!!) Or maybe if it was Bin Laden I'd be welcomed???
Mary says hi back. Yes we miss you all
Paul


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 25, 2009)

Dave, I'll see you there. I'm an easy guy to spot. Long red hair in a pony tail, moustache and tattoos. Please come over and introduce yourself.


----------



## aquacorps (Oct 25, 2009)

Bob, If you were a orchid what would you be?


----------



## paphreek (Oct 25, 2009)

I will be selling at the Symposium this year. For those attending, I have listed the majority of seedlings I will be bringing along with pictures on this web page:

http://sites.google.com/a/dishmail.net/deerwoodorchids/

For the unbloomed crosses, the seedlings will be select grade, in the top 5% as far as growth vigor. For bloomed crosses, all seedlings will be unbloomed, blooming sized, with some in bud.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 26, 2009)

Russ, if I was an orchid I'd be.................SCARY............


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 26, 2009)

Ross, please put me down for two Barb Hella. See you there.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 26, 2009)

Will do, Bob. Thanks!


----------



## paphreek (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, it was a sacrifice, but we left foggy, rainy and 37F. in Minnesota for 80F. and sun in Orlando.  We are staying at our son, Curt's house and am looking forward to the Symposium this Saturday. For those that have preordered, I have your plants (all in bud). Is anyone planning on getting together Friday evening?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 4, 2009)

Ross, I feel bad for both yourself and your lovely wife. Per usual it will be a quick trip for me. I'll be there a total of about 48 hours. Are you thinking around the lines of possible an early supper? I don't know the area but might consider it. At this time, I'm not sure what time Hadley will be getting in. I'll check back on the board before I leave.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 4, 2009)

Are we there yet???? 

I've been annoying the heck out of everyone I work with telling them how hot it is going to be down there. Can hardly wait. :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 5, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Are we there yet????
> 
> I've been annoying the heck out of everyone I work with telling them how hot it is going to be down there. Can hardly wait. :clap:



Joanne try to get pics of all of you slippertalkers attending !! Thanks! Jean


----------



## paphreek (Nov 5, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Are we there yet????
> 
> I've been annoying the heck out of everyone I work with telling them how hot it is going to be down there. Can hardly wait. :clap:



I'm looking forward to meeting you Joanne.


----------



## etex (Nov 5, 2009)

Take lots of pictures at the Symposium. Buy lots!!! I wish I was going. Bought myself a pack of complex paphs from Sam and some species orchids from Oak Hill as consolation for not going. Have fun!


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 5, 2009)

It didn't work out for me either, but as consolation I get to spend at least part of the weekend with Glen Decker at my local OS sale and then get to hear him speak on Monday :clap:.

Susan


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay, got my camera ready, where's all the orchids??? :rollhappy: 

Lovin' the sunshine, it's like being tele-transported back to August...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2009)

I checked the prices for last minute flights to Orlando - $370. Hmmm, nope, I guess I'll order more plants! Say 'Hi!" to everyone for us, thanx!


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 7, 2009)

For those who weren't able to make it, I'm sorry you weren't there. It was an amazing day of wonderful presentations and the nicest group of people you could ever imagine. I'm really looking forward to this evening's auction where some outstanding plants are being offered.


----------



## aquacorps (Nov 7, 2009)

Scott, Hope you took a ton of photos of Krull's black Magic. Must be pretty impressive to see a lot of them in bloom.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 7, 2009)

The lectures were great, the barbecue and auction were a lot of fun! Many thanks to Frank Smith and Scott Ware and crew for putting on another excellent symposium. Bill Thoms was again absolutely fabulous as the auctioneer. I got to meet Yoyo Jo, too.  

Teresa Hill spoke on her standard complex breeding program
Sam Tsui gave us a run down on the various breeding lines of leucochilum in Thailand, Japan and the US.
Dr Harold Koopowitz spoke on the history of Paph growing and breeding.

Sorry, but I took no photos this year as I was preoccupied and forgot to take my camera. My biggest regret is not having enough time to spend with everyone I wanted to. I'm already planning on coming next year!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

Was Theresa Hill selling plants? She has some classic hybrids I would love to buy!


----------



## paphreek (Nov 8, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Was Theresa Hill selling plants? She has some classic hybrids I would love to buy!



Yes and most sold quickly, just like last year.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

Ohhhhh! That's why I didn't get any last year!


----------



## fibre (Nov 8, 2009)

paphreek said:


> ...
> 
> Teresa Hill spoke on her standard complex breeding program
> Sam Tsui gave us a run down on the various breeding lines of leucochilum in Thailand, Japan and the US.
> ...



Ohh, it sounds very interesting!
Is anyone of you able to tell us more about their lectures? Are there any records to share with us? That would be great!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 10, 2009)

The Symposium was great, interesting speakers and lots of friendly folks to talk to. I was pleased to meet Scott, Ross, Bob and Jim T. from Slippertalk and especially David who gave me lifts out to Krull-Smith's. (David - hope you didn't have any trouble with Ida; saw that she turned and headed north after all). I wasn't really good about taking pictures of people either, but I did get a bunch at Frank Smith's on Sunday. I think Bob's in one of them. 

And speaking of Krull-Smith, OMG. It was worth the trip just to get a boo inside Frank Smith's personal greenhouses to see the stud paphiopedilums. I have never seen orchid plants that large or with so many growths or spikes. Holy cow. Frank was a gracious host and I thought it was very brave of him to let a group of vultures like us go through his greenhouses. 

Pictures later ....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm so sad I missed this year, I hope Jo can post some photos.


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 10, 2009)

Eric - we all missed you and people asked whether you were going to be there. Hope you can attend next year.


On another note - I am sorry I wasn't able to take any photos. I didn't realize I would be quite as busy as I was during the event. If anyone has any photos they would be willing to share, we would love to put them on the symposium website. Please let us know by emailing [email protected] or just forward the photos to that address if you prefer.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 10, 2009)

This is Phrag. Fritz Schomburg (kovachii x besseae). HP Norton was carrying it around on Friday night and was also selling good-sized seedlings of it. I was so sad that I couldn't buy one. :sob:

I took a couple of close ups but they are crappy. Too bad. The flower is huge.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 11, 2009)

Julie and I just got back from Orlando this evening. I will try to post pictures of Sunday at Frank's tomorrow. I was too busy potting up a compot of Paph Frank Smith (Norito Hasegawa 'Jim Krull' x rothschildianum 'Raven') from Ursa Orchids to post pictures now. 

With the possible venue change for next year, Julie and I will probably be staying at the hotel, instead of our son's house. That will give us more time to talk with people on Friday night.

Kudos to Frank and Scott for putting on an excellent Symposium. Where else do you get to meet and talk to Frank Smith, Harold Koopowitz, Teresa Hill, Sam Tsui, Hadley Cash, H.P. Norton, Ryan Kowalczyk, and a plethora of incredible Paph growers?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2009)

Slippertalk.com!


----------



## etex (Nov 11, 2009)

Good answer Eric! I totally agree. I think everone who loves paphs should come here. There is an awesome amount of info. Still want to hear more about the symposium.The Phrag looks great!! More, guys, please! Pictures would be nice.(Hard to believe I only joined last week with how pushy I am) Must be the paph addict in me!


----------

